# Echo of soul probleme



## Anoy1988 (9. Juli 2015)

moin moin........ der bekannte einlogg bug/Problem ist enorm bei diesem spiel. man bekommt keine lösungen oder hilfe vom support und wende mich mal hier. Vll ist der eine oder andere dabei der es auscheckt oder eine lösung findet.
Man loggt sich ein es steht glückwunsch da aber sobald man server auswählt ist feierabend es passiert nix keine fehlermeldung garnix.

Ich habe sogar eine andere festplatte formatiert nur windows und treiber drauf und das game alles das gleiche. firewall aus antivir aus......... keine besserung.
Es schaut sehr interessant aus und ich brenne drauf es endlich mal auszuprobieren


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Spiele gelegentlich auch Echo aber hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit dem einloggen. Was meinst du mit nichts passieren? Läuft das Spiel weiter oder ist das dann "eingefroren"?


----------

